# Y'all may not get me back :)



## TxGypsy

Oh my! Last night I went to an ocean front restaurant and listened to the waves roll in while eating marlin tacos, a lovely romaine and avocado salad with the most perfect vinaigrette dressing you've ever tasted and freshly squeezed limeade. 

I started off the morning with freshly squeezed orange juice, huevos rancheros with beans and tortillas. Then a friend walked over to my hotel and I drove us to a luxury resort hotel to attend water aerobics in their ocean front pool. Afterwards everyone that attended the class had lunch together. Absolutely lovely. 

Then we walked down a few blocks and I bought two oversized sunbonnet hats and a swimsuit cover up. Taking a break for about an hour and then I'm heading to the beach to go play in the surf. I had the whitest legs in the pool....gotta fix that problem.

I have a massage and a pedicure scheduled for in the morning. Yoga class is in the afternoon. The weather is absolutely flawless! 

I bet they need beekeepers here too


----------



## handymama

Please post pics. I'm so jealous.


----------



## reneedarley

Great to hear you are being good to yourself


----------



## TxGypsy

handymama said:


> Please post pics. I'm so jealous.


I've been debating about posting pictures. Didn't know if folks would be interested. As long as I won't annoy a lot of folks I'd love to post pictures.



reneedarley said:


> Great to hear you are being good to yourself


I NEEDED this vacation! The last year has been so danged horrible! One major stress after another after another. Frankly I had to just walk away from my bees. After losing so many hives to spraying I'm not sure if my few remaining hives will make the winter. There comes a point where you have to say....what will be will be. I can get a new start from students hives in the spring thank goodness.

I wish y'all could all come down here with me and wiggle your toes in the sand and eat way too much fabulous food and buy touristy things that you'd never wear back home but look so cool in a tropical location. 

Just realized that I will likely spend the whole day in my bathing suit  Think I'll go get sand in awkward places lol!


----------



## handymama

Are you kidding? I've never been to Mexico. I'm dying to see everything you're talking about!


----------



## frogmammy

TexMex

You *GO *girl!!!!

Mon


----------



## rkintn

Seriously! It is in the negative single digits here. PLEASE post sunny, warm pics from Mexico!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Please post photos Amanda*, I am sure that everyone would like it*-Enjoy these good times!


----------



## handymama

It'll be like you took us with you! I wanna see the beach, and the hotel, and the food, and the clothes, and the people, and, and, and.....


----------



## Echoesechos

I would love to see photos. I would love to go back to mazatlan someday. Although I didn't like the rolling sand in the waves. Had coconut shrimp everyday. Still love them to this day.


----------



## littlebitfarm

You realize that I did barn chores in 2Â° and that wasn't counting the windchill. Tomorrow morning will be 10 to 15 degrees colder. Can hardly wait! Go ahead. Tell us about the beach.....


----------



## TxGypsy

littlebitfarm said:


> You realize that I did barn chores in 2Â° and that wasn't counting the windchill. Tomorrow morning will be 10 to 15 degrees colder. Can hardly wait! Go ahead. Tell us about the beach.....


It is a bit cruel isn't it? Tell ya what.....I'll have an extra serving of shrimp(that is walking around in the ocean right now...it will be that fresh) after my massage in the morning and I'll think of you while I'm eating it 

Ok...pictures will be coming. Starting tomorrow I will become an average picture snapping tourist. The timeshare salesmen will mob me(normally I tell them I am a local and they back off) but I'm willing to make the sacrifice for y'all!


----------



## arcticow

TxMex said:


> Oh my! Last night I went to an ocean front restaurant and listened to the waves roll in while eating marlin tacos, a lovely romaine and avocado salad with the most perfect vinaigrette dressing you've ever tasted and freshly squeezed limeade.
> 
> I started off the morning with freshly squeezed orange juice, huevos rancheros with beans and tortillas. Then a friend walked over to my hotel and I drove us to a luxury resort hotel to attend water aerobics in their ocean front pool. Afterwards everyone that attended the class had lunch together. Absolutely lovely.
> 
> Then we walked down a few blocks and I bought two oversized sunbonnet hats and a swimsuit cover up. Taking a break for about an hour and then I'm heading to the beach to go play in the surf. I had the whitest legs in the pool....gotta fix that problem.
> 
> I have a massage and a pedicure scheduled for in the morning. Yoga class is in the afternoon. The weather is absolutely flawless!
> 
> I bet they need beekeepers here too


Thoroughly enjoying our lovely 20 below wind chill this afternoon... So there!!!


----------



## summerdaze

The white snow here looks ALMOST like a white sandy beach! :facepalm: NOT!


----------



## reneedarley

TxMex said:


> The timeshare salesmen will mob me(normally I tell them I am a local and they back off) but I'm willing to make the sacrifice for y'all!


A local, with those white legs? who are you kidding


----------



## CajunSunshine

TxMex, enjoy your consolation prize for all the hard times you've been through recently!



.


----------



## newfieannie

I want to see them also.i near froze while feeding the birds earlier on. it's -16C with winchill -26C ~Georgia.


----------



## susieneddy

what part of Mexico are you staying and still waiting for your pics.


----------



## Terri in WV

I think you should inform Texas that they may not get you back, you can reach us from anywhere. 

Glad you're enjoying yourself and please do post pics. Whiz on the people that don't like 'em!


----------



## TxGypsy

I am a rag doll.....an ecstatic little puddle of rag doll. My masseuse is absolutely incredible! Had an hour long massage and then an hour long pedicure. My toes are now neon beach pink. I'll get a pic of them in the sand in a bit. Came back to the motel and washed most of the lotion off. I swear she used at least a bottles worth on me. 

Pictures coming soon! Actually as soon as I can motivate myself to move again....I'm kind of busy being a rag doll lol. It's time for lunch and that will help motivate anyone 

I'm in Mazatlan Susieneddy. 80 degrees for the high and 60 for the low for as far in future as they make a weather forecast.

Cost for my massage and pedicure? 510 pesos...$35 US.


----------



## handymama

Wow, just a pedicure where I am is forty dollars no matter where you go!


----------



## newfieannie

6o dollars or so here. not that I've ever had one but my friend did quite often. I keep anyone as far away from my feet as possible. ~Georgia


----------



## doingitmyself

Amanda, my dear friend, let me put as delicately as i can. If you don't post pics. we are taking our marbles and gonna play with someone else :kiss: ..... lololol


----------



## TxGypsy

Ok! Ok! LOL! I was going to wait and post more at a time, but I guess I'll post a few at a time. I'm about to head to the beach and will take pics there.

This was my wonderful lunch. Marlin ranchero with rice and beans. A large steaming basket of tortillas and a huge bottle of coke that hadn't arrived when I snapped the picture. $4.73 US
Next is the huge shower in my motel room. I love Mexican showers! I had one once that had rocks for the floor rather than tile that was big enough for 12....this one would only work for about 5 people lol! 
Last is the outside of the little motel I'm staying in.


----------



## TxGypsy

Que paso? Why are all the picture sideways and upside down?!


----------



## Terri in WV

Ummm, maybe cause that's the way you posted them? :shrug: :whistlin:


Nice hotel!


----------



## frogmammy

Took them with your phone and sent them MMS, didn't you?

Easiest fix...take the picture in the opposite direction and it will show right when you send it. Clear as mud, huh?

Mon


----------



## littlebitfarm

TxMex said:


> Que paso? Why are all the picture sideways and upside down?!


Mucho tequila???


----------



## Twp.Tom

That marlin dish looks yummy*, nice place Your visiting*. Have fun, and enjoy Yourself*-You deserve it!:thumb:


----------



## TRellis

littlebitfarm said:


> Mucho tequila???


Demasiada Tequila!!! Y cerveza tambien!!! :buds:

TRellis


----------



## tambo

Here ya go Tx Mex


----------



## nehimama

A-mazing! I'm so happy you're having such a good, tropical time!


----------



## TxGypsy

Thanks Tambo! I downloaded these pictures to photobucket first so I'm hoping they post correctly. 

Tonights dinner. Tacos al pastor chopped up with grilled onions and peppers, flour tortillas and orange crush soda. Love the pico de gallo and sauces that are served with it.



My pretty little pink toes first hitting the water.


----------



## TxGypsy

Pictures I took while hiking through the surf. I'm going in my bathing suit tomorrow!


----------



## TxGypsy




----------



## TxGypsy

Lovely sunset!


Dirty little pink toes. Sitting on the sea wall waiting for my feet to dry.


----------



## handymama

The sauce bowls are plumb cute. What a beautiful beach! I've only been to myrtle beach. Never seen mountains in the distance while standing on shore. Just endless green water. The water where you are looks so clear. What are the little thatch roofed thingies in one of the hotel pics?
Your toesies look fabulous!


----------



## TxGypsy

The thatch roofed things are palapas.....basically open air restaurants or snack bars. Everything from the sea wall down to the water is public property. Some folks take advantage of that to build open air restaurants. Of course they aren't going to sink much money into it because they don't own the land it sits on....and when hurricanes go by the high surf tends to wash them out to sea. Also the palm leaf roofed structures appeal to tourists. There was a band playing at one of them as I was walking by yesterday.

The water is pretty clear until it gets nearly to shore where it tends to pick up a lot of sand. You end up with sand in interesting places 

Thanks....I love brightly colored toes and they fit right in down here. I'm hoping the sand is rough on them so I have an excuse to get another pedicure next week :thumb:

I'm off to water aerobics class this morning. The resort puts on a buffet for the class on Fridays. I've got to start walking a lot more or I'm gonna be so fat I have to roll everywhere! The food is amazing!


----------



## Bret

littlebitfarm said:


> Mucho tequila???


Glad. Thought it was an earthquake.


----------



## TxGypsy

As a general rule I don't drink, but I'm beginning to relax enough that a really good margarita is beginning to sound good.

It is amazing how much easier my Spanish is flowing now! When I haven't been in Mexico for a while my Spanish becomes stilted. I can still order at a Mexican food restaurant smoothly, but as far as conversation it is halting. After a few days of being immersed in Spanish my brain flips a switch and I actually find that for some things I am thinking in Spanish. For instance there are some words that I learned in Spanish by looking at road signs and seeing what they meant. Because I didn't learn this by looking at the Spanish word and looking at the English word there is no English equivalent in my head. When I see the Spanish word I simply think of what it means....not what it means in English.

Speaking of road signs....nobody here can believe that I drove by myself. LOL....****** and Mexican alike thing I'm crazy for that.


----------



## handymama

Now y'all watch, some rich gorgeous Mexican feller with a coffee plantation who appreciates beekeeping will see TxMexes toes and sweep her off her feet and we'll never see her again.


----------



## TxGypsy

LOL....I can hope!


----------



## susieneddy

Enjoy your time in Matzalan. That side of Mexico will be our next trip. We leave for the Yucatan Peninsula next month for 16 days. We can wait to get down there to explore the area.


----------



## handymama

So whatcha doin today, just laying on the beach? It's like twenty eight degrees here. A real heat wave, I tell ya.


----------



## TxGypsy

Started off the day with a 40 minute walk along the malecon(huge beach front sidewalk). On the way back to my motel I spotted a bunch of people swimming in a group parallel to the beach. Turns out they do this every morning and anyone can join. Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow 

The rest of the day I have spent eating fabulous food and looking for a short term rental. I may stay here 2 months rather than just one. I don't think one month is going to be enough!

Pictures of the pool where I do water aerobics 3 days a week and yesterday's breakfast. For some reason I cannot find the pictures I took while eating breakfast this morning at an ocean front sidewalk cafe. I'm sure they will turn up. Tomorrow is a big ****** get together in the afternoon. Going to go play in the surf for a while as soon as I post this


----------



## qtkitty

What a huge delicious looking breakfast! Looks like you are having a wonderful vacation.


----------



## handymama

Oh wow, even the view from the pool is amazing!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh what are the little taxis called? Unique to Malayalam. Fun to ride in. We stayed at the Inn of Mazatlan. A time share. Took several tours. Can't remember the name if the place where the famous coconut banana pie is located up in the mountain. Stopped by a local laundry stop and watched tile being made. Brought home some tiles. Oh also watched them make bricks. Very interesting. Then we went on a boat tour to an island, rode in a horse drawn wagon to a white white sand beach. Had my fair share of Pacifico. LOL


----------



## Terri in WV

Love, love, love the pics! And I'd really like to have some of that food...and a dip in the pool...and those views...sigh....


----------



## TxGypsy

The little open air taxi's are called pulmonia's. Which literally translates to pneumonia's lol. The regular taxi cab drivers got really upset when these first started appearing because they were cheaper than a taxi and tried to convince people that they would be bad for their health and give them pneumonia!

Here are a couple next to the fisherman's monument from my last trip here.


----------



## TxGypsy

Looking in the mirror this morning I realized I don't have bags or circles under my eyes! My legs are really toning up from all the walking and swimming I'm doing too. My tan is getting enough darker that folks are no longer shading their eyes from the glare off of my pasty whiteness  I think my freckles are beginning to connect though...lol.

Edited to ad....apparently I am losing weight as well according to the pants I just put on  :banana:


----------



## littlebitfarm

Looks like it is working!


----------



## doingitmyself

The gringos and mexicanos don't know you hon. If they did know you they would understand that getting to Mexico was so important that even if you had to hitchhike to get south of the border you would be there! :thumb: 

Keep the pics. coming i wanna see a selfie of you smiling with the surf in the back ground. Let-r-budge!!!!


----------



## whistech

TexMex, I love those pictures. Please keep them com and enjoy yourself.
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TxGypsy

DIM you know me well lol! I'm really glad that I drove. The pulmonia drivers really stick it to you at this time of the year because there are so many Gringos in town that don't know what it should cost. Since my car is a hybrid electric it does great scooting around town. The motor rarely comes on because I am constantly recharging the battery whenever I am using the brakes.

Even though it wouldn't be nearly as fuel efficient as my Prius I really really want a Bocho! A Bocho is the old style of VW bug. You can park them in the tiniest parking space(nearly everything here is parallel parking). They manufactured them here until 2003 when the factory switched over to making the modern model. Dang near anyone down here can fix a Bocho. LOL...you break down in a random driveway and they can probably fix your problem with a bit of wire and duct tape.

Today is going to be pretty packed, so I'm not sure I'll get many pictures taken. I have water aerobics class this morning, then a massage at 3....which barely gives me time for a leisurely lunch and a shower. Then I am going to go look at an apartment this afternoon. I'm thinking of stretching my trip out to the 1st of March


----------



## TxGypsy

Found an apartment. Well actually it is a motel room...sort of. It has a bedroom, small full kitchen, living room/dining room and bathroom. So I am set for my stay.

I am apparently relaxing quite a bit from my normal state of wound wayyy too tightly(think of a pocket watch in the hands of a 3 yr old  ). Last time I went for a massage I kept my panties on...which is customary in the US. She had to move them up and down and out of the way to give me a massage. So today I worked up the nerve to go au natural. 

Massages are very different here. They massage your gluteus maximus just like any other muscle of the body....and the belly, which is a bit odd feeling. Also the chest is massaged except for certain strategic parts. LOL....I guess they know us Gringos are funny about some things because she had a tiny little hand towel that was laying on my body at all times, but which wasn't usually covering anything important :hysterical: If I manage to relax enough to have a margarita I may end up with no pulse!


----------



## TxGypsy

Mexico economics(all prices in US dollars):

Motel room/apartment at the height of tourist season 2 blocks from the beach $500 per month...all bills paid including cable and internet. If I was going to be here for longer and was willing to take some time looking I could find something for under $300 easily.

Breakfast $3.45 Lunch $3.45 Dinner $10 (fresh grilled shrimp at a fancy place)...but often dinner is $3.45 too. Once I am in the apartment with a kitchen I will be having meals at home part of the time for an ingredient cost of under $1.

Massage $23 with tip. Was told about a place that is cheaper today I may try.

Gas expense is negligible here around town....maybe $8 per month in my car. If I was taking the bus and taxi's I'd average about $3-5 per day that I decided to use public transportation.

Beach is free 

Entertainment I'm going to estimate generously $50...but I likely won't spend that much.


----------



## littlebitfarm

It's gonna be 4Â° here tomorrow, everything is coated with ice. Probably time for more beach pictures.....


----------



## frogmammy

Since I talked myself out of Matlacha this year, I also would appreciate *MORE* pictures!

Mon


----------



## spacecase0

TxMex, so good to here you are doing well and having fun, and nice pictures


----------



## TxGypsy

I'm having a strong detox reaction from my excellent massage yesterday and spent the day getting settled into my new apartment....so no beach pictures today...sorry!

I am getting lots of questions about Mexico, so I'll be sharing some everyday things with y'all to see if I can answer some of those. One of the things I did today was go to the grocery store. This was a big fancy grocery store that is probably much nicer than your local store. You can get stuff much cheaper if you are willing to go to a mercado and spend more time. Prices are in US dollars. I'm going to break weight down into pounds. Everything is sold by the kilo here.

6# papaya $3.00
1# cucumbers $. 27
1# carrots $ .36
18 count jumbo eggs $2.62
4 large avocados(2#) $1.93
1 quart lactose free milk $1.23
1/2 pound squash $.55
Paper towels $1.00
Large box Ritz $1.26
Pecan sandies cookies $ .88
Peach yogurt individual $ .21
Small dish soap $ .87
Small salt in shaker $ .43
Pineapple marmelade(omg!) $1.17

That's all I bought that I think y'all would recognize. The rest of it was stuff that I normally only find in Mexico and........I don't want to admit how badly I raided the bakery


----------



## susieneddy

go ahead and list all the other goodies...you know we want to know


----------



## RedEarth

susieneddy said:


> go ahead and list all the other goodies...you know we want to know


And some of us may be familiar with them


----------



## TxGypsy

LOL....I'll see if I can dig up the receipt again when I get back today. Some of it is types of cheeses that aren't available in the US. It seems like there is a lot of regional styles of cheese. I love asadero cheese! Hopefully I will have some more beach pictures later on as well. 

Just found out that I'm going to go see midget bullfighting this weekend! No it is not PC....but you know you wanna see pictures! Neither bulls nor little folks will be hurt or I wouldn't be going.


----------



## Bret

I wouldn't touch this with a two foot pole.


----------



## Guest

Midget bullfighting? OMG!! Wish Swampman still posted here..I MISS him!!!!!!!He would have loved to reply to THAT! ROFLOL


----------



## handymama

Wonder why Jerry Springer ain't had bullfighting midgets yet??? This I gotta see!!!


----------



## newfieannie

I'd like to see that too. I wonder if the bulls are regular sized. just thinking. ~Georgia.


----------



## TxGypsy

I've been wondering the same thing! I'm betting they are miniature bulls.

Ok...what you have been waiting for....more beach pictures! It was overcast today and only got up to around 75(yes I know....poor me).

Looking straight up from the sidewalk. I am now wondering how many people a year are killed by coconuts!


Entrance to a local restaurant.


Walking along the sidewalk. These are everywhere.


----------



## TxGypsy

Lovely landscaped planting in front of one of the resorts.


Another picture from the sidewalk.


My new apartment has me in a different area of the beach. This area tends to be rocky and have a lot more sea birds.


You can't tell it from the picture but there are hundreds of pelicans flying around the back of the little mountain island. I assume they roost there. I've seen lots of adolescent pelicans and seagulls here.


----------



## TxGypsy

I wish the picture was better. This was just like watching a nature documentary!! There was a school of fish and the pelicans and frigate birds were diving in after fish. I watched at least 100 dives in just a couple of minutes.


Working on my tan  Still not very good at selfies lol!


View from the edge of the pool where I do water aerobics.


View the other way...


----------



## handymama

This may sound stupid, but, in the banana tree pic, is the purple thing a flower or what?


----------



## TxGypsy

That is the flower. This page has some good pictures: http://www.marietta.edu/~biol/costa_rica/zurqui.htm


----------



## reneedarley

It is so nice you are having a good time and thank you for taking the time to share it with us


----------



## littlebitfarm

Wait...let me wipe the frost off my glasses and take my gloves off so I can use the iPad..

Now I can see the pics! Cool!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

handymama said:


> This may sound stupid, but, in the banana tree pic, is the purple thing a flower or what?


 Funny, I saw the same thing and thought the Rolling Stones must have come through town.


----------



## littlebitfarm

So I'm looking at this pictures and get the bright idea, I bet she has a couch in that apartment. I could show up on her doorstep for a few days of Vitamin Sea therapy. 

Then reality sets in. Someone has to take care of the dogs, really not too big of challenge. But the sheep are about to start lambing and that just isn't something that I can just walk away from. 

So you don't have to worry about me darkening your doorstep!


----------



## TxGypsy

I have 2 couches and a spare bed 

Come on down...bring a friend!


----------



## TxGypsy

Serious travel tip....always, always, always travel with activated charcoal!! This is the really black stuff they give you in the emergency room if you have eaten something you shouldn't have. It traps chemicals and neutralizes toxins.

I've been eating much higher up the food chain that I normally do when I'm in Mexico. Specifically I've been having lunch with other Gringos in restaurants that they feel comfortable in. Every time that I've eaten in places that appeal to Gringos I end up with gut issues. This time it feels like there is a knife in the middle of my stomach that is taken out and reinserted from time to time. It's been getting steadily worse over the last couple of days. Apparently I got hold of something with a toxin. The only other time I ever had stomach problems was when I stopped at a restaurant in Monterrey that you could have set down in the US and not noticed the difference. When I eat at little family places I never have problems.

So I started taking 1/2 tsps of activated charcoal a couple of hours ago and the pain has gotten much better. Not gone yet, but at least I can eat. I feel like I've been running up mountains and am a bit chilled feeling, but I'm hoping to be better by in the morning. I'll be eating my own cooking for a few days!

The 2 other things I do not go anywhere without are marshmallow root for UTI's and colloidial silver for everything that the other two things don't treat.


----------



## spacecase0

sounds like you are ready for almost anything, get well soon


TxMex said:


> Serious travel tip....always, always, always travel with activated charcoal!! This is the really black stuff they give you in the emergency room if you have eaten something you shouldn't have. It traps chemicals and neutralizes toxins.
> 
> I've been eating much higher up the food chain that I normally do when I'm in Mexico. Specifically I've been having lunch with other Gringos in restaurants that they feel comfortable in. Every time that I've eaten in places that appeal to Gringos I end up with gut issues. This time it feels like there is a knife in the middle of my stomach that is taken out and reinserted from time to time. It's been getting steadily worse over the last couple of days. Apparently I got hold of something with a toxin. The only other time I ever had stomach problems was when I stopped at a restaurant in Monterrey that you could have set down in the US and not noticed the difference. When I eat at little family places I never have problems.
> 
> So I started taking 1/2 tsps of activated charcoal a couple of hours ago and the pain has gotten much better. Not gone yet, but at least I can eat. I feel like I've been running up mountains and am a bit chilled feeling, but I'm hoping to be better by in the morning. I'll be eating my own cooking for a few days!
> 
> The 2 other things I do not go anywhere without are marshmallow root for UTI's and colloidial silver for everything that the other two things don't treat.


----------



## tambo

I hope you feel better soon TxMex


----------



## RedEarth

That's no fun! Glad you're prepared. I agree with your idea that the non ****** type eating is often safer. I've never once had a problem eating and drinking what the locals are consuming. My preference is when you can see it being prepared, which is usually the cheapest, too.

The one time I ended up with issues I should've known better. I was on a bus in the Yucatan. When it would go through little villages in the jungle, women or kids with food to buy would step on, offering their wares until the end of town, when they'd hop off. I ate a couple tacos. The problem with that was that they were not served right off the cook surface, like I usually ate, and there was no telling how old they were. I did end up with issues for some time. 

Hope you're back to normal soon !


----------



## TxGypsy

I agree RedEarth! 

On the people selling food on the move like your example of on the bus....I have learned that there are some things you just don't gamble on. Again, watch what the other folks are buying. They are wiser on that sort of thing because they live there. I've been ok buying tamales usually. Also, if you stick to vegetarian choices you are usually ok because then you don't have to worry about how the meat was handled. 

I'm feeling much better this morning. My belly feels a bit tender but is no longer causing me pain. Took a dose of coloidial silver before going to bed just to be on the safe side. Guzzled water every time I woke up and slept for about 10 hours. 

I've gotten back into the routine of washing out my clothes every night. It's really not at all hard to do as long as it is kept up with. Not sure why I got out of the habit in the US. I don't bring a lot of clothes with me so I have to keep them washed up.

I'm off to water aerobics. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex,

Just wondering if you are using your regular phone in Mexico or if you had your phone unlocked and bought a SIM card for it or you bought a cheap burner phone to use while in Mexico.


----------



## TxGypsy

I bought a cheap telcel cellular phone down here. I am definitely not in love with it but it is better than nothing. Bare basic phone with a bit of time on it was about $30. When you go in to buy one you will need to have an address to give them. I don't think it actually matters what address but it needs to be in Mexico. I used a friends.

Had a funny today. After water aerobics and a truly excellent lunch, I was walking to the ATM and saw a sign that said they do eyebrows for $40 pesos(about $2.75 US). So I went in(I'll never travel without my lighted magnifying mirror again...danged over 40 eyes!). They said it would be a little while because they needed to heat up the wax. I explained to them that I prefer they don't use the wax and just use tweezers. Her eyes got really big and she said.....es mucho! I bent over laughing. Apparently I have a lot of eyebrows for a Gringa  

Good news! I finally managed to chip the polish on my toes! That means I need another pedicure :nanner:


----------



## TxGypsy

I am not happy with the pictures I took of Midget bullfighting. I wasn't close enough to the arena. The kids a friend of mine took wanted to sit way up in the stands and my camera doesn't zoom well. I did find a video on youtube. 

It was stressed that this was a family venue...which was one reason there wasn't going to be any alcohol sold....which was one reason a lot of ******'s sulled up and decided not to go lol! 

Apparently their idea of family entertainment and mine are a lot different! There was an awful lot of sexual suggestion by the obligatory cross dressing rodeo clown. I warned my friend that if the clown tried to come give me a lap dance that I would be punching the clown  

For some reason it is almost a necessity to have a man dressed up as a woman for anything that is considered funny here. My friend and I both were saying that we want some of whatever the clown was on. He was a superb athlete and I was tired after watching him run and climb up and down the stands for the whole show. 

I ended up leaving a bit before the show was over. Those concrete stands are hard!!! 

Something that I struggle with when I'm down here is that Mexicans have no sense of personal space. None!! I was sitting on a bench waiting for my friend and had intended to save her a seat. 2 different groups of people came and sat down on either side of me without even glancing at me. They were so close that I had to lean forward not to be touching people all along both sides of my arms! When standing in line I kept twitching a bit to the side trying to regain MY space because people were touching me if they moved even a little bit. Interesting the little things that are ingrained so deeply in us by our culture.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPWN2rW_lVk[/ame]


----------



## littlebitfarm

Ha ha ha! Wasn't anything politically correct about that!  I hope those calves get put back with momma when it is all done. 

Next time carry a big bag and you can at least get space on one side of you.


----------



## TxGypsy

Went to the greatest little seafood restaurant I have ever been to tonight! I had a huge slab of salmon in a smooth creamy mango sauce. The most perfect pasta I've ever tasted in a delicate garlic and butter sauce and mixed fresh vegetables. Even after I was stuffed it still tasted fabulous. But then....the waiter brought out a very small glass of iced Irish coffee which was delicious. But then....then someone came by and put a tall shot of tequila on the table. Apparently this is something that comes with the meal.

That was the smoothest, yummiest drink I've ever had! The waiter says that they mix it with apple and mango liqueurs. 

All the while I'm sitting in this cool funky little restaurant with great ambiance that is open to the sea on one side watching the waves roll in at sunset. 

I feel like a kid after going down the big slide for the first time. I wanna go again! I wanna go again!


----------



## RedEarth

What a great evening! About the tequila; all are not anywhere near created equal. I still remember the first time I tried the decent stuff.


----------



## TxGypsy

Had a big full day today! First I went in to get a LOT of blood work done. My Dr. gave me a laundry list of things she wanted tested. They took around 5 vials. That was without a doubt the least painful stick for drawing blood that I have ever experienced!!! Grand total was $142. Then I went and got a couple of chest x-rays and a sonogram. The sonogram was performed by an actual Doctor! Total for x-rays and sonogram $70.

Then I went and got my weekly massage and bi-weekly pedicure $37. I have bright purple semi-sparkly toes now. There was no parking near the salon. I happened to look over and see a car wash. All car washing is done by hand here. So I got out of paying to park and got my car washed including cleaning the inside for $4.30! Definitely going to do the car wash while getting pampered thing again!

At 4 I go back to pick up lab results. They do not send your lab results to your Doctor. You have to deliver them. I have a huge envelope with the x-rays and sonogram in it to deliver at the same time.

Then I'm going grocery shopping. Whew....I may need another massage by the end of today :thumb:


----------



## littlebitfarm

All I did was trim 96 sheep toes after I got done with an 8 hour shift at work. Need to find some dinner. Just have that next massage for me....


P.S. Do the math....2 toes per foot...4 feet per critter...so not that many critters


----------



## TxGypsy

Wal-mart is Wal-mart is Wal-mart. Very little difference in the wal-mart I went to today and the ones in the US.

When something goes wrong or I need to vent I normally swear in Spanish....because nobody can understand what I am saying in the US. Must reset brain to swear in English :ashamed:


----------



## whiterock

TxMex said:


> Wal-mart is Wal-mart is Wal-mart. Very little difference in the wal-mart I went to today and the ones in the US.
> 
> When something goes wrong or I need to vent I normally swear in Spanish....because nobody can understand what I am saying in the US. Must reset brain to swear in English :ashamed:


I sometimes had students that would cuss in Spanish, the look of shock on their faces was hilarious when I called them down on it. 
Ed


----------



## frogmammy

TxMex said:


> ....because nobody can understand what I am saying in the US. Must reset brain to swear in English :ashamed:


That one's gonna come back and bite you in the buttttt....

Mon


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex must really be enjoying herself since she hasn't posted in a while


----------



## doingitmyself

littlebitfarm said:


> All I did was trim 96 sheep toes after I got done with an 8 hour shift at work. Need to find some dinner. Just have that next massage for me....
> 
> 
> P.S. Do the math....2 toes per foot...4 feet per critter...so not that many critters


Ahhh.... A story problem, OK I'll take a stab. lets see, 96 toes divided by 2 toes on a foot = 48 feet, divided by 4 feet on a sheep = 12 pedicured sheeps. Sounds similar to a busy day here at the shop. I'm glad women only got 2 feet!!LOLOLOLOL


----------



## handymama

I love it when people say sheeps! And feets. And meeses. Too cute.


----------



## TxGypsy

LOL....I've been really busy! 

This morning I've gone in for another fasting blood test already. Stopped back by my apartment to completely unload my car. I'm about to head out to water aerobics. Afterwards I'll eat lunch with the ladies from the class. Then I need to go have an ultrasound done. Then at 4pm I need to go back and pick up my test results from the blood test this morning. Then I need to go pick up a friend of mine around 6 and take her and her husband and their luggage to the 1st class bus terminal. This seems to be about an average day!

On Friday I got up early and walked to the main street so that I could catch a bus. Waited for a while and didn't see the right bus and ended up taking a pulmonia(type of taxi). After water aerobics and lunch a friend of mine took me to Sam's Club and dropped me off so I could buy a recliner. So I got some help to load the recliner on the trolley and get it outside and then I hired a truck taxi to get myself and the chair back to the apartment. Then I went over to my friends house in the hopes of catching the tamale vendor when he went through her neighborhood. Apparently the neighborhood I live in doesn't have a tamale vendor  So I visited with her for a couple of hours while trying to catch him. He taunted us by running up and down every street but hers. He is on a motorcycle and has a loud speaker that plays a recording so you know he is coming. I never did catch him. So instead on the way home I stopped and bought a rotisserie chicken from a vendor at a mercado.

I'm not sure how I end up being as busy on vacation as I am at home, but I do!

It's been kind of cloudy for the last several days so I haven't gone anywhere to take more pictures. I've also been watching my diet for the test this morning, so I've been eating at home, hence no pictures of food.


----------



## frogmammy

I just hope she is enjoying herself and relaxing!

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

Oh, something interesting. One of the local hospitals has an awesome reputation. I have been seeing mention of it in articles for years. Turns out this is where my Doctor sends me for blood tests. While having lunch with the ladies after water aerobics class the other day one of the gals asks if I have a discount card for that hospital! A discount card for a hospital?

So I went in Saturday to check into it. The card cost me $22US for 2 years. It entitles me to:

30% off a hospital room
30% off ER
15% off radiology
15% off laboratory
15% off physical therapy
10% off surgical room

An English speaking concierge any time I am in the hospital. The card also has my medical history, allergies, emergency contact and blood type on it.

What a deal!!


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex said:


> Oh, something interesting. One of the local hospitals has an awesome reputation. I have been seeing mention of it in articles for years. Turns out this is where my Doctor sends me for blood tests. While having lunch with the ladies after water aerobics class the other day one of the gals asks if I have a discount card for that hospital! A discount card for a hospital?
> 
> So I went in Saturday to check into it. The card cost me $22US for 2 years. It entitles me to:
> 
> 30% off a hospital room
> 30% off ER
> 15% off radiology
> 15% off laboratory
> 15% off physical therapy
> 10% off surgical room
> 
> An English speaking concierge any time I am in the hospital. The card also has my medical history, allergies, emergency contact and blood type on it.
> 
> What a deal!!


that is a hell of a deal


----------



## littlebitfarm

doingitmyself said:


> Sounds similar to a busy day here at the shop. I'm glad women only got 2 feet!!LOLOLOLOL


I'm glad sheeps don't have 10 toes!!!


----------



## doingitmyself

handymama said:


> I love it when people say sheeps! And feets. And meeses. Too cute.


I knew someone would think it was cute. Can't get anything by these women folk here on ST!! LOLL


----------



## doingitmyself

littlebitfarm said:


> I'm glad sheeps don't have 10 toes!!!


That would kind of change the story problem a lot now wouldn't it? 

The sheep toe clipper person started with 2 sets of sheep toe nail clippers. When only 4 sheeps toes were clipped, the sheep clipper person had to go to the store and get 3 more sets of sheep toe nail clippers. Now if you can only clip 4-6 sheeps toe nails with each clipper (which by the way there now are 10 toes on each foot for this problem) how many beers does it take to clip the toes of a herd of 50 sheeps? :hobbyhors

Extra credit points awarded if you also know the best beer to drink while clipping sheeps toe nails. :buds:

Extra, extra points awarded if the beer is in bottles, packed in a chest of ice, and you decide to bring a grill, brats, and red solo cups!!!! :nanner:

Hint it comes from down under! All answers are likely to be graded on a curve, as doing anything on a straight line would be out of question after 50 sheeps getting a pedicure.


----------



## frogmammy

doingitmyself said:


> That would kind of change the story problem a lot now wouldn't it?
> 
> The sheep toe clipper person started with 2 sets of sheep toe nail clippers. When only 4 sheeps toes were clipped, the sheep clipper person had to go to the store and get 3 more sets of sheep toe nail clippers. Now if you can only clip 4-6 sheeps toe nails with each clipper (which by the way there now are 10 toes on each foot for this problem) how many beers does it take to clip the toes of a herd of 50 sheeps? :hobbyhors
> 
> Extra credit points awarded if you also know the best beer to drink while clipping sheeps toe nails. :buds:
> 
> Extra, extra points awarded if the beer is in bottles, packed in a chest of ice, and you decide to bring a grill, brats, and red solo cups!!!! :nanner:
> 
> Hint it comes from down under! All answers are likely to be graded on a curve, as doing anything on a straight line would be out of question after 50 sheeps getting a pedicure.


Well, I don't know your answer, BUT...the way I handle beer, sheep 15 through 33 would be doing their OWN nails, sheep 34 through 40 would be doing MY nails, sheep 41 through 45 would have unionized, and sheep 46 through 50 would have opened their OWN shop.

So THERE! LOL!

Mon


----------



## doingitmyself

LOLOLLOLOLOL funny, your answer was not the one i was looking for but you get a B+ for creativity, honestly, and the fact that P.eTa. was not called during the process.... LOLOL


----------



## qtkitty

TexMex- truck taxis! Brilliant! I wish they had those around here. I think we have a drunk cab and that's it.


----------



## littlebitfarm

doingitmyself said:


> That would kind of change the story problem a lot now wouldn't it?
> 
> The sheep toe clipper person started with 2 sets of sheep toe nail clippers. When only 4 sheeps toes were clipped, the sheep clipper person had to go to the store and get 3 more sets of sheep toe nail clippers. Now if you can only clip 4-6 sheeps toe nails with each clipper (which by the way there now are 10 toes on each foot for this problem) how many beers does it take to clip the toes of a herd of 50 sheeps? :hobbyhors
> 
> Extra credit points awarded if you also know the best beer to drink while clipping sheeps toe nails. :buds:
> 
> Extra, extra points awarded if the beer is in bottles, packed in a chest of ice, and you decide to bring a grill, brats, and red solo cups!!!! :nanner:
> 
> Hint it comes from down under! All answers are likely to be graded on a curve, as doing anything on a straight line would be out of question after 50 sheeps getting a pedicure.


Humm! I think the best beer would be the cheapest stuff I can get. Dump it in the water trough. Then when the sheep are all passed out, toenails will be sticking in the air and no fight to get them done. Maybe just the electric sander and few extra pieces of sandpaper and it is all done!

Then I could grab an iced tea at the house and watch them stagger to their feet. 

Work smarter, not harder, don't ya know....


----------



## TxGypsy

LOL! I love y'all! This is the only place I can think of where talking about being on the beach in Mexico turns into a discussion on sheep pedicures! :rotfl:


----------



## doingitmyself

What happens on the beach in Mexico stays on the beach in Mexico..... but then again what happens on the homestead stays at the homestead!!! LOLOL 

Unless your foolish enough to U-tube it... but come to think about it then your likely to get your own "reality" show! LOLOL "home on the stead". :hobbyhors:nanner::lonergr:


----------



## spacecase0

doingitmyself said:


> What happens on the beach in Mexico stays on the beach in Mexico..... but then again what happens on the homestead stays at the homestead!!! LOLOL
> 
> Unless your foolish enough to U-tube it... but come to think about it then your likely to get your own &quot;reality&quot; show! LOLOL &quot;home on the stead&quot;. :hobbyhors:nanner::lonergr:


I youtube everything fun that happens 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYYAs2mzqMM[/ame]


----------



## handymama

Lol! That was cute!


----------



## TxGypsy

I am spoiled! LOL big news huh?! I pride myself on being a self reliant pretty tough homesteader, but..... 

I enjoy not having to pump my own gas. I enjoy having great attentive waiters spoil me outrageously.... hovering attentively in order to grant my every whim(food related...I know how y'all are!). I love reasonably priced fabulous weekly massages and pedicures. Absolutely fresh deliciously prepared seafood for a pittance. Having my car hand detailed while getting my toes done for $4! Why would I ever wash my own car again? Always having someone offer to carry out and put my groceries in the car for a small tip(very small...I'm pretty generous at 10 pesos or .70 cents...most folks tip half that).

Doctors that spend an hour with me. Not rushing me and genuinely thanking me for coming to see them. This morning I saw 2 specialists for an hour for $34....for both! One of them made sure that I have his personal cell phone number in case I need to get in touch with him! Can you imagine that?!

I did mention food already didn't I?


----------



## qtkitty

Wow I am luck to get 5-10 with my gp... Not that it doesn't take an hour or more sitting waiting for their appearance. Spend $30 for the copay.

You sound like your having a blast. I can see why people are retiring there now after hearing all the things you have been doing and seeings pics of the yummy food and beaches.


----------



## TxGypsy

I have been pondering upon my last post. Taking the cheaper price out of the equation.....why are some things so much better in Mexico and some things worse? Why is there such a big difference in some things?

I think it comes down to priorities. The US is all about being successful and making money. Mexico is about people.

There have been times during my retirement where I've been bored and considered going back to work though I didn't really need the money. Why would I go back to work if I don't need money....because what else is there to do? The US is culturally focused on making money and being successful. There are lots of discussions on this forum about if homesteading 'pays'. It is simply the way we are geared as a society.

In Mexico the focus is on people. They do not live to work, but rather work to live. Mexico has 3 loves. Food, making love and children/family. LOL....pretty much why siesta is such an institution! 

A Mexican attitude that tends to confound most Gringos is that manana will take care of itself. Americans tend to focus so far in the future that today is something to be hurried through in order to get further along towards the goal.

In a previous post I mentioned how busy I am even on vacation. I tend to need to be moving or doing something. This is admirable in the US as I'd be classified as driven or a go-getter. In Mexico it is just odd. Even on the beach I am almost incapable to sitting still on the sand and simply enjoying watching the sunset. I need to be moving and so I do a lot of walking through the surf. I'm wound a bit too tightly!

So, when you are feeling overwhelmed and as though you are spread too thin......you are!!


----------



## whiterock

Hey girl, I kinda got that Mex attitude you talkin about. At least the food family part.


----------



## frogmammy

Explained to someone once about all the foreigners in this area and the reason there were so many mom & pop stores...these particular foreigners come and open a store because they hope to support a family. When Americans open a store, they hope to start a dynasty. 

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

Woohoo! I have been promoted! I am teaching water aerobics on Friday!

I bought a beautiful real leather sling purse today for $35. I am not good at haggling, so this was asking price. Some of my Amigas would be outraged that I didn't haggle it down some. Love my new bag. It has 2 cell phone holders. 1 for my Mexican cell phone and 1 for my American smart phone with the calculator and camera on it. Also just the right size for my kindle. No more looking goofy carrying my kindle in my hand everywhere I go.

Excursion planned to Stone Island with 3 friends tomorrow. We are taking a water taxi over. That means new pictures! :nanner:


----------



## reneedarley

Yeah , we love pictures. :nanner:Next phone I buy will be with two sim cards. I hate the trouble with 2 phones


----------



## TxGypsy

I am a crispy critter today!


----------



## frogmammy

Ouch!

Mon


----------



## Terri in WV

Double ouch!

I would have thought that you'd have gradually been building up a tan with all of your outings, not going for the whole enchilada in one day!


----------



## susieneddy

frogmammy said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Mon





Terri in WV said:


> Double ouch!
> 
> I would have thought that you'd have gradually been building up a tan with all of your outings, not going for the whole enchilada in one day!


Took the words right out of my mouth :happy2:


----------



## TxGypsy

That was my theory too! Thought I had built up enough tan not to burn. Apparently I was wrong :hammer: Found out today that the place I went yesterday has a baby seahorse raising facility that if you make a reservation you can tour. I have got to go see that!!!!!!!

I taught my very first water aerobics class this morning and really enjoyed it. All the ladies were very effusive in their praise. 

I don't think I have mentioned it on here but I am VERY flexible. In a yoga class I used to attend the instructor would tell new people to not try to do what I did...they'd hurt themselves. I hadn't even thought to give that warning and several of the ladies tried a few of the moves to the level that I was doing them. One was to have your leg out in front of you and while keeping it straight try to grab your toes. So I grabbed my foot and raised it up out of the water so they could see what I was doing. Same thing for a few other exercises as well. LOL...I need to wear a shirt with a disclaimer or something......don't do what I do, do what I say! 

Tomorrow night I am going out dancing!! It's been a very very long time since I've been dancing :bouncy:


----------



## TxGypsy

I went dancing tonight! :bouncy:

I have not been dancing in ages! Went with a group of gals and we all had a blast! Apparently this old gal still has some moves left in her  I'm probably going to be danged sore in the morning lol.

Looks like I'm teaching water aerobics on Monday again.


----------



## qtkitty

How's the sun burn doing? Hope you're one of the people that looks like a lobster one day then tans.


----------



## TxGypsy

qtkitty said:


> How's the sun burn doing? Hope you're one of the people that looks like a lobster one day then tans.


My legs look great and my face still has just a slightly red tint. My chest and back are still pretty painful. I've been grateful for the overcast and occasional rain shower over the last couple of days. Hope it is healed by Tuesday. The forecast says sun with no clouds for a week starting Tuesday. Wearing a bra rather than a bathing suit last night was a wee bit painful. Lesson learned!

I may go shopping today. The dollar is 15 to 1 to the peso! Those of you that know me, know that I hate to shop, but at that exchange rate I believe I'll make an exception!


----------



## TxGypsy

Having fun!


----------



## Oxankle

Dang, Tex!!! That looks like fishin' water!


----------



## littlebitfarm

Mas cerveza por favor!

Still fluent in Spanish!:sing::sing:


----------



## frogmammy

I think now that we have someone to show us around, we should all just descend...

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

Yep....y'all come on down! The water and sun are lovely!

Yes Ox that is good fishing water. There is a fishing fleet and a shrimp fleet that work the waters here. I get amazing fresh fish here. They sell all they can locally then export everything else. This area is also well known for world class marlin fishing. Marlin is delicious!


----------



## whistech

TxMex, I am glad you updated your Mexico trip. It has been a few days and I was getting worried about you. Enjoy yourself and keep us up to date.


----------



## TxGypsy

It is raining here today. 

Do I dare admit that I am missing my garden? I have students telling me about pollen coming into hives and queens laying in drone cells. Starting to get antsy to get back to the farm. The thing that cools my jets about returning is looking at the weather report for the next week or two. I'd then be sitting and twitching at home. Think I'd rather do that here


----------



## Bret

Vacations can sharpen the vision.


----------



## TxGypsy

Bret said:


> Vacations can sharpen the vision.


Well put!! 

I will be eager to get back to work on the farm once the weather permits.


----------



## frogmammy

TxMex said:


> .... I'd then be sitting and twitching at home. Think I'd rather do that here


Yes, sitting and twitching is more enjoyable at the beach! Even if it rains in paradise.

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

Another day in paradise.

I took my little dog to be groomed. They did a lovely job and it was only $10. LOL....I asked how much they charge for just a bath....$6.66. Might as well have him fully groomed!

Then I went and had a spa treatment and went shopping. Had grilled marlin for lunch. Tomorrow will be a pedicure in the morning(sand and salt water are hard on nail polish) and then lunch with friends.

There is currently snow on the ground in east Texas.


----------



## frogmammy

And how does Marlin taste?

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

It's a bit like trying to describe how a steak tastes to someone that's never had one. It is a deep red fleshed fish. It is very rich and flavorful! It tastes like a salt water fish, but not at all fishy.

The way that it is prepared most often here is marlin ranchero. It is either simmered in a small amount of water with tomatoes, bell pepper and onion until it starts to fall apart or it is pan fried(possibly water is added at some point) with tomatoes, onions and jalapenos until it is flaking. 

Here is a picture of marlin ranchero. A lot of times the fish is redder than this.


----------



## elkhound

that looks real tasty.


----------



## frogmammy

I had envisioned it being a white meat, looking something like Cod. Does it taste anything like Salmon?

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

A little bit, but to me salmon is much more fishy tasting. Marlin is a firmer textured fish than salmon and when raw is much redder.


----------



## TxGypsy

Is there anything sexier than a handsome man gently lifting your hand and kissing the back of it all the while maintaining eye contact and then telling you how beautiful you are? I had a very good lunch today


----------



## frogmammy

Sounds like you WERE the lunch! Enjoy!
:happy2:
Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

No, nothing like that. Just a very pleasant interlude that did quite a bit for my self esteem. It is nice to be noticed and appreciated. One thing about Mexican men....they are not stingy with compliments! 

Fidelity is a bit of an abstract concept for many of them unfortunately(though not all), so I doubt I consider having a boyfriend while I'm down here. Still....it was very nice


----------



## whiterock

To paraphrase a guy from Waco, you are a wild and crazy gal.


----------



## frogmammy

And quite apparently, enjoying life! All as it should be!

Mn


----------



## TxGypsy

whiterock said:


> To paraphrase a guy from Waco, you are a wild and crazy gal.



LOL!! I don't think of myself as being at all wild and crazy. I'm quite careful and cautious.

Life is too short not to enjoy it! I was talking with my ex earlier today and discussing where I am supposed to be in life. I feel that God has a plan, but I'm not in that place yet.....and it may not be one particular place. Maybe I am supposed to be moving around. 

LOL....that would explain all the time I have spent trying to come up with a vehicle that I could live in and still haul my bees, a vehicle(car or motorcycle), my 4 wheeler and if at all possible a kayak  I've even considered converting a big rig and getting my Class A again. Problem is big rigs aren't good off road vehicles. I love boondocking out in the wilderness!

My dream set up would be designing a utility trailer that has platforms that fold out to become floors and then an arched structure that would be fitted onto it. While it was folded up for traveling all my stuff would ride on top of it and all my gear would ride in the void underneath....including a large flat tank for water storage. A camper on the back of the truck would do to sleep in while moving from point A to point B. Then of course I would have solar power, and a composting toilet. 

I have got to learn how to weld!!!!


----------



## Oxankle

Take it easy, Tex--All those dream ideas turn out to be monstrosities in reality. 

As for the Mexican idea of fidelity, I think you are pretty much on point. I've known a number of TexMex fellows and they took their vows pretty lightly. Women I've known tell me the same thing, but they live with the reality. 

One of the fellows that I know played around stayed with his wife thru a 2-year sickness. She was a lovely woman, kind, a good mother--all the things a man wants in a wife. When she died he almost went with her---no doubt in my mind that he loved her--and others. 

As for the Latin women, I don't know. I DO know what the men told me, but second-hand stories are hard to evaluate. 

There are other cultural differences in the Anglo and the Latin community as well.
Barb tells me that her students from Mexico saw nothing wrong with cheating on tests, unless they got caught. She also said that some would not attend on the days that tests were given--the attitude was "Can't fail if you don't take the test". She also said they lied about their home addresses---claimed to live in the US but commuted daily to their homes in Mexico.


----------



## TxGypsy

Yes that sounds about right. There is no stigma about lying like there is in the US. It is not uncommon to have people lie to you so as not to 'lose face'. If you ask for directions and the person doesn't know....sometimes they will give you directions(totally wrong of course) so as not to be thought stupid or ignorant. 

That is one thing I am enjoying about being in Mazatlan. It is very westernized compared to the other parts of Mexico I have been in. They have a lot of the same attitudes we have. LOL....this sometimes translates into being flipped off or yelled at in traffic which you rarely see in other parts of Mexico


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex,

We had to catch up on your postings. Looks like you are having a great time. We got back home this past Thursday to cold temps. Luckily we missed all of the bitter cold temps, snow and ice while we were gone. I can hear Mexico saying come back..you know you want to :grin:


----------



## TxGypsy

Susieneddy I am waiting on that nice long, detailed email about your trip!!

So while I am zipping in and out of traffic and pulling moves that any Mexican would be proud of, it occurred to me....I'm going to be driving in US traffic again before too long. Y'all might want to pray for the folks on the road with me when that happens 

Know how they move long pieces of rebar here? 2 men, one on each end and another in the middle and they walk it down the street! I got pictures earlier today. Hopefully I can get them uploaded tomorrow some time.

Went to the central Mercado today. Forgot that there was a cruise ship in port :bash: There were pale pasty white folks in bermuda shorts everywhere and none of the vendors would bargain. I'll try again later in the week. Danged tourists!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Throughout this thread I have enjoyed reading and learning about a part of Mexico that I knew nothing about! Thank you for sharing it with us.


.


----------



## TxGypsy

Awwww thank you! I was afraid that I was annoying people. 

I really enjoy seeing how people here do things. It's amazing how much ingenuity we have lost because we have so many gadgets and fancy things. The culture is so different. Some of the best people watching on the planet is right here.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Sharing someone's joy is never annoying! 

I suspect it could be annoying to those who are...um...dare I say it...a little bit jealous, or maybe some are just not in the mood at the moment to smile too big? If so, they won't be clicking onto your thread anyway. Judging by the astronomical page view count, they must be few in number so keep posting, mama!


.


----------



## homebody

Have kept up with ya and enjoy reading about the food and cultural differences. I'm glad you could getaway from the cold, etc. for a few months. Hopefully with a renewed outlook, you can "see" the answers you seek. Not gonna get real personal for many reasons, mostly cause it's NOMB. Wish you the best.


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex said:


> Susieneddy I am waiting on that nice long, detailed email about your trip!!
> 
> So while I am zipping in and out of traffic and pulling moves that any Mexican would be proud of, it occurred to me....I'm going to be driving in US traffic again before too long. Y'all might want to pray for the folks on the road with me when that happens
> 
> Know how they move long pieces of rebar here? 2 men, one on each end and another in the middle and they walk it down the street! I got pictures earlier today. Hopefully I can get them uploaded tomorrow some time.
> 
> Went to the central Mercado today. Forgot that there was a cruise ship in port :bash: There were pale pasty white folks in bermuda shorts everywhere and none of the vendors would bargain. I'll try again later in the week. Danged tourists!


TxMex, we will get it to you soon. We are having to look for a car for Susie since she totaled hers a week before our trip 

You are correct about driving on the roads down there. You get use to their way of driving in a few days and start doing the same thing that you gasped at as you were driving..lol
When you put your left blinker on it doesn't mean you are turning left. It means that it is ok for the car behind you to pass you. I finally quit using blinkers and fit right in  
If you want to turn left you cross the lane of traffic and get as far over as possible. The oncoming traffic knows that you will be turning left.

Nothing like driving down a 2 lane road and you see 3 cars coming right at you. The first car gets over so the 2nd car can pass him and the 3rd car gets in your lane to pass the first 2 cars....yes that happened many times. I hugged the outside of my lane and slowed down until it was all clear.
At least I eventually knew how they drive. I can't say the same for the drivers in Tennessee.

We loved grocery shopping in Mexico. We either went to a Supermarket that sold everything from food to clothes to motorcycle to A/C unit and washers. The Mercado was the best. We especially wanted to see the meat section. We walked in and there wasn't any smell at all. There were chickens hanging by there neck, fish were whole and cut in pieces, flat steak hanging by hooks, pig heads,ears,feet, tails, pork loins every where and the place was clean as can be. I have been in markets in the states that smelled worse.
Oh and the eggs are not refrigerated. They are in cartons just stacked up in the middle of the aisles. 
We can't wait it get back down there :happy2:


----------



## TxGypsy

That sounds just like Mexico! First time you are heading towards a car passing a car that is passing a car so that they are 3 abreast....well you have to pull over and tend to some personal hygiene issues  

The market here does have a smell but that is because they sell a lot of fish. Kind of goes with the territory.

Sorry to hear that Susie totaled the car. Hope nobody was badly injured.


----------



## frogmammy

Well, I'll tell you, reading your posts, I am now wondering if I am limting myself by thinking of just moving to Florida or south Texas. Maybe I should expand my horizons...

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

If you have a source of income in US dollars, it sure does make a lot of sense to spend it in pesos! The exchange rate this morning is just slightly better than 15 to 1! If you are in an area where there are a lot of Gringos, like here, you will have tons of activities and people to do things with. Sometimes my biggest problem is choosing between activities and getting some rest!

My biggest problem with living here full time is that I am incapable of 'playing' all the time. I need something worthwhile and productive to do. I may actually have stumbled upon something that would fit the bill. The local orphanage needs someone to come in and teach sewing to the orphans and to local women. Not only have I been a professional seamstress for all of my adult life, but I also know how to work on sewing machines. I also teach crochet, knitting, spinning, weaving and rug hooking(not latch hooking). I asked about the possibility of teaching women how to keep bees and there was some real excitement.

If I ever meet a fella that is like minded we will probably end up down here.


----------



## Oxankle

Mon: If Mexico is so wonderful, why are they all moving up here????? 

Third world countries are wonderful for Americans who can fit in and have American money and a fall-back position. Not so wonderful for an ordinary Mexican who must make a living down there without a pension or a fall-back home.

Barb lived overseas for most of 24 years. Living was cheap; she was in a privileged position and paid American wages in a third-world economy. Great, just great, she could retire to America but the natives are still there and still poor as church mice.


----------



## TxGypsy

That's it exactly Oxankle. Mexicans are making pesos and spending pesos. I have an enormous amount of buying power since I am making US Dollars(the Canadian dollar is not nearly as strong against the peso) and spending pesos.

That's the main reason I can afford to come down here and spend the winter. It is literally cheaper for me to come down here and play on the beach than it is to pay the heating bill and live in the US. Whenever I am running low on money I can head to Mexico and let money build up in my checking account.


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex said:


> That sounds just like Mexico! First time you are heading towards a car passing a car that is passing a car so that they are 3 abreast....well you have to pull over and tend to some personal hygiene issues
> 
> The market here does have a smell but that is because they sell a lot of fish. Kind of goes with the territory.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Susie totaled the car. Hope nobody was badly injured.


Susie was fine luckily. Some idiot just stopped on the Interstate and everyone was slamming on their brakes. Unfortunately she hit the car in front of here and totally screwed he car up



TxMex said:


> If you have a source of income in US dollars, it sure does make a lot of sense to spend it in pesos! The exchange rate this morning is just slightly better than 15 to 1! If you are in an area where there are a lot of Gringos, like here, you will have tons of activities and people to do things with. Sometimes my biggest problem is choosing between activities and getting some rest!
> 
> My biggest problem with living here full time is that I am incapable of 'playing' all the time. I need something worthwhile and productive to do. I may actually have stumbled upon something that would fit the bill. The local orphanage needs someone to come in and teach sewing to the orphans and to local women. Not only have I been a professional seamstress for all of my adult life, but I also know how to work on sewing machines. I also teach crochet, knitting, spinning, weaving and rug hooking(not latch hooking). I asked about the possibility of teaching women how to keep bees and there was some real excitement.
> 
> If I ever meet a fella that is like minded we will probably end up down here.


One thing we learned while talking to ex-pats is that if you give back to the community by volunteering the locals will appreciate it. It doesn't matter what you are doing they see you are trying to fit in.
I am allergic to dogs so Susie could volunteer at an animal shelter and get her fix of playing with dogs and cats. Me I could drink beer at the bar while she does that :buds:


----------



## homebody

TxMex said:


> If you have a source of income in US dollars, it sure does make a lot of sense to spend it in pesos! The exchange rate this morning is just slightly better than 15 to 1! If you are in an area where there are a lot of Gringos, like here, you will have tons of activities and people to do things with. Sometimes my biggest problem is choosing between activities and getting some rest!
> 
> My biggest problem with living here full time is that I am incapable of 'playing' all the time. I need something worthwhile and productive to do. I may actually have stumbled upon something that would fit the bill. The local orphanage needs someone to come in and teach sewing to the orphans and to local women. Not only have I been a professional seamstress for all of my adult life, but I also know how to work on sewing machines. I also teach crochet, knitting, spinning, weaving and rug hooking(not latch hooking). I asked about the possibility of teaching women how to keep bees and there was some real excitement.
> 
> If I ever meet a fella that is like minded we will probably end up down here.


That fella could already be there, just never know. The money issue is a win-win thing, very nice to know there's somewhere a person can live without costing a lot. The teaching of sewing seems to be your calling to the people. Every woman should know how to sew (IMHO). All the rest is icing on the cake, NOW where is the man? :happy2:

TxMx, how safe is it in the town where you are? Are you at all concerned about drug cartels,etc., when you drive to your destination or when driving back to Texas?

Also, was thinking about what Ox said- the ordinary poor locals. Do you sense that "they" think you are wealthy because you have a few months of leisure? Do you sense any resentment or jealousy?


----------



## TxGypsy

homebody said:


> That fella could already be there, just never know. The money issue is a win-win thing, very nice to know there's somewhere a person can live without costing a lot. The teaching of sewing seems to be your calling to the people. Every woman should know how to sew (IMHO). All the rest is icing on the cake, NOW where is the man? :happy2:
> 
> TxMx, how safe is it in the town where you are? Are you at all concerned about drug cartels,etc., when you drive to your destination or when driving back to Texas?
> 
> Also, was thinking about what Ox said- the ordinary poor locals. Do you sense that "they" think you are wealthy because you have a few months of leisure? Do you sense any resentment or jealousy?


Well, the fella could already be here. The thing is that most of the Gringos are at least 20 years older than I am(I'm 43). Now I have nothing against Mexicanos and there are some good lookin fellas here. Problem is, and I hear this from Gringas and Mexicanas, a lot of Mexicanos end up cheating. It's almost culturally encouraged. Well lets just say that I wouldn't do well in a Mexican jail, so...... I know that Gringos cheat too, but it does seem to be a national past time with Mexicanos. Literally every one I know has cheated on their spouse.

How safe is it? I'd say very safe. Safer that most of the US. Yes there are some petty crimes. Don't leave your smart phone unattended on the table while you go to the bathroom....it won't be there when you get back. That sort of thing.

Mazatlan makes it's money by tourism. They know that if something happens to a tourist here it will make the news in the US and they'll lose money. There are tourist police everywhere! I would have no qualms at all about walking anywhere after dark and frequently do. A side note to that is that the tourist police are mostly in the tourist area along the beach, but I go all over town and have never not felt perfectly safe. This is coming from a gal that in the US is rarely unarmed and I can't have a gun here.

As for the cartels. I do not know this for sure, but I'm going to guess that a lot of these really big really fancy resorts/time shares/hotels are paid for in cash. Banks do not lend money here, so a mortgage is almost unheard of. Sooooo, who could afford to build said big really fancy resorts/time shares/hotels? It's a great way to make 'legitimate' income. So, mind you it is just a theory, I would imagine that I am being watched over by the people you have concerns about....kind of like Las Vegas 

I take the cuotas(pay roads) when I travel in Mexico. These are very nice! There are no topes(speed bumps) on the cuotas and you can drive 70 mph. If you should break down while on the cuota, part of your toll covers most repairs including replacing a tire. There are tourist courtesy trucks equipped with mechanics tools that are called Green Angels that will stop to help anyone. There are plenty of Federales (national police) on the cuotas too. It would be hard to imagine having problems on a cuota. Matter of fact, on the way down here I uh-oh'ed and missed my exit for a motel. By the time I realized it I was way down the road and exhausted. At every toll booth there is a bathroom and parking area. Truckers are often pulled over to sleep at these places and they all have a security guard. I just pulled over and went to sleep. EVERYBODY knows you should not do this!!!! OMG! Nobody bothered me and I figured me driving sleepy was a much more dangerous thing to do. While it isn't a good idea to do that here or in the US....I had no trouble.

LOL....the big problem with the poor locals is that they know you have money and are determined that surely you need another hat or hand braided bracelet or a 'silver' bracelet(hey it is silver colored...they didn't lie lol). Mostly this is a problem with beach vendors. Beggers can be pretty persistent....though there aren't too many here. I either give them a peso or two....1 peso is .06 cents or if it is blatant that they are a fraud I do like the Mexicans do and pretend they don't exist. Those people that it is obvious that they literally cannot work and this is their only way of bringing in any money I normally give at least 10 pesos to. So no, in this area there isn't a lot of jealousy, there is a lot of thought that goes into how to part you from your pesos, but they do that to other Mexicans as well.

Gringos are the targets of pulmonia drivers(type of open air taxi). I once saw about 20 Gringos gathering beside the main drag in town apparently about to go somewhere all together and I thought there was going to be a pulmonia pile up! Putting that many Gringos together is like chumming for sharks! Pulmonias are fun to ride in, but sometimes the fare does depend on how much they figure you can afford. Always, always, always ask how much it will be to take you to your destination before you get in! Then you can negotiate. An example:

I am sitting at a bus stop. I didn't want to drive to water aerobics one day because I was going to go somewhere with someone in their vehicle afterwards. No problem. Buses go EVERYWHERE(you really don't need a car here). So I am waiting for the bus which costs 10 pesos. A pulmonia driver pulls over and(in English) asks me where I am going. I told him the name of the hotel. He says hop in I can take you there! I said yes I know, but the bus will take me there for 10 pesos. How much do you charge? He said 50 pesos. I said I was content to wait on the bus....I am not in a hurry. He said ok 40 pesos. I hold up a 10 peso coin and smile and shake my head. He says ok....30 pesos. I said I'll ride for 20 pesos. He agreed.

In this area you really don't have to know Spanish, but it will really help when negotiating with someone. It will also very much improve some peoples attitudes. I wrote earlier about having some tests run. When they asked if I spoke any Spanish and I said yes I speak some you could see their whole attitudes change. Frankly there are some really rude, arrogant Gringos here that rub me the wrong way....can't imagine how they treat Mexicanos. I know of a woman that has lived here 20 years and still speaks literally no Spanish. Now that's obstinate!


----------



## unregistered353870

TxMex, I don't normally post here in the singles section but I keep coming back to read about your adventures after first seeing your posts in the retirement section. I love that you are so confident in yourself that you're not afraid to go down there and enjoy life instead of sitting at home just waiting for the perfect circumstances...a man may be a nice accessory, but you sure seem to be doing well without one! If I were 30 years younger.... Anyway, I think you've inspired me to make my way down there next winter. It's been a a few years since I've been in Mexico, and I haven't been to that particular area yet. I better brush up on my Spanish. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## frogmammy

I personally think that if teaching sewing would be fantastic for the orphans, teaching sewing machine repair would be TOTALLY out of the park! Not only would they learn a skill that could end up supporting a family, by learning to repair their machines they could keep their income stream going, maybe even start a sewing machine repair shop.

And you could come to HT to get some donor machines! LOL!

Sometimes, people only have to see that a dream is *possible*.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

Oxankle said:


> Mon: If Mexico is so wonderful, why are they all moving up here????? ...


How many Mexicans over 60 are crossing the border? 

My thinking is, I can be poor in Florida. I can be poor in south Texas. I can be rich in Mexico AND have some respect for my age, something lacking here.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle

Wake up Mon! While my Pat was in the hospital they moved in an old woman whose Mexican family had gone back to Mexico to get her and bring her to Tulsa where they knew the hospital could not refuse to treat her. It is all around you. 

I was with my granddaughter (olive skin) in Dallas one day and stopped at a garage sale at a Mexican house. During the course of her conversation with one of the younger Mexican women an old woman came out and shouted at my gdaughter in Spanish, "Speak Spanish!" Had to tell the younger woman to tell the old lady that the grandaughter was not Mexican. I could not understand her but the younger woman told me what all the fuss was about.


----------



## TxGypsy

jtbrandt said:


> TxMex, I don't normally post here in the singles section but I keep coming back to read about your adventures after first seeing your posts in the retirement section. I love that you are so confident in yourself that you're not afraid to go down there and enjoy life instead of sitting at home just waiting for the perfect circumstances...a man may be a nice accessory, but you sure seem to be doing well without one! If I were 30 years younger.... Anyway, I think you've inspired me to make my way down there next winter. It's been a a few years since I've been in Mexico, and I haven't been to that particular area yet. I better brush up on my Spanish. Keep the reports coming!


Awwww shucks! What a sweet thing to say! 

LOL...I start telling guys about what all I do and where I go and they :run:


----------



## TxGypsy

Oxankle said:


> Wake up Mon! While my Pat was in the hospital they moved in an old woman whose Mexican family had gone back to Mexico to get her and bring her to Tulsa where they knew the hospital could not refuse to treat her. It is all around you.
> 
> I was with my granddaughter (olive skin) in Dallas one day and stopped at a garage sale at a Mexican house. During the course of her conversation with one of the younger Mexican women an old woman came out and shouted at my gdaughter in Spanish, "Speak Spanish!" Had to tell the younger woman to tell the old lady that the grandaughter was not Mexican. I could not understand her but the younger woman told me what all the fuss was about.


You hit upon something that confuses me mightily. The Mexicans in the US have a really bad attitude a lot of times! Heck they are as bad as some of the Gringos down here. Guess turnabout is fair play. 

The cool thing about speaking Spanish is that when I'm in the US I can pull them up short and tell them they are being an horses rear end. I often tell them that I certainly can't act like they are when I'm in Mexico and they shouldn't do it in my country. 

I have often told them that if they don't want to act like a reasonable person that they are welcome to return to Mexico. No le gusta cosas aqui en Estados Unidos? No me invitarla! Regressar a su pais de origin! (You do not like how things are here in the US? I did not invite you! Return to your country of origin!) Then I remind them that I have to pay fees and buy permits in order to visit their country and that their Government is not going to feed me or give me anything.

Esta no es Mexico. Habla Ingles in Estados Unidos, es lingua de esta pais! (This is not Mexico. Speak English in the United States, it is the language of this country!) I do not feel a bit badly about this since I have been told the exact same thing about Spanish in Mexico by a few people. 

When the subject of voting(illegally) comes up I remind them that if I am caught voting in a Mexican election I would go to jail. Generally at that point they look a bit sheepish and agree. Hard not to vote yourself more 'stuff' when the opportunity presents itself and a lot of our politicians are very good at promising that sort of thing. 

The attitude of the people here in Mexico is completely different. They are normal, hard working, generally friendly, most of the times helpful folks.


----------



## TxGypsy

frogmammy said:


> I personally think that if teaching sewing would be fantastic for the orphans, teaching sewing machine repair would be TOTALLY out of the park! Not only would they learn a skill that could end up supporting a family, by learning to repair their machines they could keep their income stream going, maybe even start a sewing machine repair shop.
> 
> And you could come to HT to get some donor machines! LOL!
> 
> Sometimes, people only have to see that a dream is *possible*.
> 
> Mon


There are quite a few repair shops. Unlike the US it is much more common to repair things than it is to just go get another one. A woman would not get any business as a sewing machine repair person here.

Clothing is not cheap here. However, fabric is fairly reasonably priced. If a woman can learn the steps needed to produce professional quality clothes here she can make a pretty good living.

I have been approached by quite a few Gringas about making swimsuits as they don't make them in large sizes here for some reason. Actually they don't make anything in large sizes here. I have no idea where big Mexican women are able to find clothes that fit!


----------



## TxGypsy

Just in case I haven't offered lately, if anyone is interested in visiting Mexico I'd be happy to show you around if I happen to be down here or you'd be welcome to ride with me if I am heading this way.


----------



## frogmammy

I have been awake a while, OX. My brother has been married to a Mexican woman for a over 20 years. She is a very nice, hardworking woman. I have had Mexican friends, and neighbors, many times when I lived in Texas, although not here in Missouri.

Interesting that someone older should be brought here from Mexico for treatment, when so many HERE go to Mexico for health care.

Mon


----------



## Terri in WV

TxMex said:


> Just in case I haven't offered lately, if anyone is interested in visiting Mexico I'd be happy to show you around if I happen to be down here or you'd be welcome to ride with me if I am heading this way.


Boy if I lived closer, I'd sure take you up on that offer!

Looks like this trip was just what you needed to get your mojo back.


----------



## TxGypsy

The pool at my hotel/apartment.



I know it is hard to tell, but these 3 guys have rebar on their shoulders that they are walking down the road.



Para surfing!....or whatever it is called.


----------



## TxGypsy

A beautiful flower beside the swimming pool.



More wind surfing.


----------



## frogmammy

The flower is a Canna, or Canna Lily.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

I realize I have not asked....how does your dog do in Mexico? Are people accepting of your dog? Any problems walking him? Can you take him out somewhere and just let him run? How about getting back into the US...does US customs cause any problems, and which problems?

Mon


----------



## Guest

what is available there for medical emergencies...like if my heart started acting up while I was vacationing?


----------



## TxGypsy

frogmammy said:


> I realize I have not asked....how does your dog do in Mexico? Are people accepting of your dog? Any problems walking him? Can you take him out somewhere and just let him run? How about getting back into the US...does US customs cause any problems, and which problems?
> 
> Mon


My dog LOVES Mexico! He especially loves rapid babytalk in Spanish. I blame my maid from when I lived here full time. She would come in the house and love on my dog while talking adoringly to him like she would a baby for at least 5 minutes before looking up and saying 'Hola Amanda'....I'd tell her to go ahead and keep talking to the dog lol.

There are professional dog walkers here. You'll see them with a handful of leashes walking dogs several times a day. I don't do that since my spoiled baby doesn't play well with bigger dogs. People let their dogs run on the beach, but you had better be sure that your dog is going to be friendly to everyone and other peoples dogs before you do so. Just like in the US...some businesses are dog friendly and some are not.

There are some great Veterinarians here. When I lived in the jungles of Veracruz my little guy got bit by a spider and nearly died. I had an awesome Veterinarian that saw him twice a day until he was better. 

Crossing back into the US is a royal pain in the you know where! I've crossed the border at least 50 times....probably a lot more. Going into Mexico is very straight forward and handled in a reasonable manner. If you are a US citizen crossing back into the US many times they will harass you(if you are Mexican they wave you through). I'm danged tempted to speak Spanish and pretend I don't speak any English!

I was traveling in a 1 ton cargo van one time and they pulled me over for inspection. They just about disassembled me! They told me that I was suspicious because I was a single woman traveling by myself in Mexico. There's your war on women folks! US border/Customs are royal jerks. I rarely have a good experience. Of course it probably doesn't help that I start quoting the constitution to them to inform them that I know my rights and that they are being violated!

Mexico is a very civilized country with reasonable steps to enter and stay in their country. I've never had any trouble at all. Never had any trouble traveling with my dog.


----------



## TxGypsy

bostonlesley said:


> what is available there for medical emergencies...like if my heart started acting up while I was vacationing?


Excellent modern medical facilities with great Doctors. Including various specialists. Many of whom trained in the US at some point. Here in Mazatlan almost all of the Doctors speak very good English...along with nearly everyone else. The average for staying in a private hospital with exemplary care....including IV medications, meals, etc. is about $1,000 per day US. You can't even walk into an ER in the US and sneeze for that price!

I receive better medical care in Mexico than I do in the US. The Doctors here do not rush you and it is not uncommon to speak with the Doctor for an hour.

Things are a bit different. You do not need a prescription for most medicines in Mexico. Due to overuse of antibiotics you now need a prescription for them, but often there is a clinic with the equivalent of a nurse practitioner nearby that can get you a prescription if you are sick. Things like blood pressure, diabetes or cholesterol meds and anything except the big heavy duty pain meds are available over the counter.

Also, if you want tests done you don't have to go through a Doctor. Simply walk into a testing facility and tell them what you'd like done. You keep all of your medical records including ultrasounds and xrays. Doctors do not keep up with your medical records...you do.

Medical care is very very affordable here. Almost all Doctors in Mexico work for the socialized national medical clinics, but they have private offices as well. You can buy into the nationalized health care here if you have a permit to live here. The cost varies according to age. For me it would cost $200 per year. What a lot of Gringos do is sign up for the national health care, but then visit the Doctor of their choice at their private offices. Since the Doctor also works for the nationalized health care system, if they need to be admitted to the hospital it doesn't cost them anything, but their primary physician will take very good care of them because they are private pay when they come to see him or her in their office.....but there is no cost for the hospital stay and many of the medications.


----------



## TxGypsy

Oh and I forgot to add. It costs me $10 US to get my miniature schnauzer groomed. I'll be getting him groomed again the day before I leave. I'll be leaving a week from tomorrow. I'm really going to miss it here and I'm trying to store up as much time looking at the beach and ocean as I can, but I'm looking forward to getting home too. 

Did I mention that I have a few dates lined up for when I get back


----------



## frogmammy

Hopefully not ALL with the same man!

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy

No, with a few different fellas  Seems like it is feast or famine!


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex, as soon as we get Susie's car problem taken cared of we will get you a trip report. I do know we want to visit Mazatlan thanks to your post


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hmmm... I also considered Mexico in my future until I saw the links below. If I went, it would only be to somewhere like TxMex is, but the route there could be unpredictable in spots. Some places are rougher than others. 

From Huffington Post:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/smartertravel/is-mexico-safe-for-spring_b_6794620.html

Here are a few excerpts from the link:

_...The U.S. State Department currently has a travel warning for Mexico, but the dangers are mostly in less-touristy areas. The best way to heed this travel warning is by reading the state-by-state breakdown of advisories, as some parts of Mexico are definitely safer than others. For example, for Quintana Roo, where most of the popular tourist destinations (Cancun, Cozumel, Playa del Carmen, Riviera Maya and Tulum) are located, no advisory is in effect...

...."To reduce risk when traveling by road, we strongly urge you to travel between cities throughout Mexico only during daylight hours, to avoid isolated roads, and to use toll roads ('cuotas') whenever possible", due to the concern over carjackings and highway robbery....

....If you ask the State of Texas if you should go to Mexico, their answer is a resounding "no." the state's Department of Public Safety included the warning: "avoid travel to Mexico" in their list of safety tips for spring break travelers... 
_


The dealbreaker for me sits somewhere along the middle of the advisory at this link from the US Department of State - Bureau of Consular Affairs. I may have to travel through unpredictable areas to GET to a safer place like where TxMex is. 



The more detailed info in this .gov advisory is recommended reading before you head out there: 

http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarnings/mexico-travel-warning.html



Meanwhile, I think I'll just enjoy my Mexican vaca through TxMex's awesome photos and posts. 



.


----------



## TxGypsy

This is one of the few government agencies that I like! If it wasn't for them we'd be up to our cejas in Gringos!

Edited to add: Of course the state of Texas advises against visiting Mexico over Spring Break! They want you to spend your money at Padre Island


----------



## TxGypsy

Chicken fajitas for lunch with freshly squeezed lemonade 

Tomorrow is water aerobics, lunch with the girls and then a Linda Ronstat tribute tomorrow night. This will be my last week here 

On the positive side....I may have found my next adventure! Stay tuned


----------



## handymama

I have really enjoyed living vicariously through you, TxMex!


----------



## susieneddy

for folks who are worried about driving in Mexico there are sites out there with maps and guides.

This is a good site to read about driving in Mexico. http://www.ontheroadin.com/ 
Oh by the way the owner of that site sells insurance for your travels in Mexico whether you are driving a car or RV


----------



## TxGypsy

(Spoken like Steve Irwin) Now folks here we have a real treat! A picture of the elusive snowbirding Texan. Ain't she a beauty?! She's participating in an important mating ritual....better known as a really cute waiter walking by(not the one in the picture)!


----------



## TxGypsy

susieneddy said:


> for folks who are worried about driving in Mexico there are sites out there with maps and guides.
> 
> This is a good site to read about driving in Mexico. http://www.ontheroadin.com/
> Oh by the way the owner of that site sells insurance for your travels in Mexico whether you are driving a car or RV


Driving is not what I am concerned about in Mexico. However, stopping is of supreme importance! You absolutely want to make sure you can stop on a dime.

You might also want to price insurance through http://mexadventure.com/


----------



## reneedarley

Lady beekeeper, I can't work out whether you are pulling the pretty sundress down a little, or itching it up slightly as part of the ritual :nanner:
Good photo :thumb:


----------



## Oxankle

Shoot, I trim schnauzers for free.


----------



## TxGypsy

All things end. This is going to be my last day here. Tomorrow morning I will be heading back to Texas. 

I am absolutely going to walk in the waves and watch the sunset today! I've already said goodbye to all my friends here, so nothing should come up to prevent me from going. I'm going to try and store up the feeling of sand underfoot and the sensation of the tide washing over my toes. I need to remember how pelicans look when they stall out about 4 foot above the water and then drop like a stone to catch a fish. I need to have marlin tacos one more time! I will miss the dancing! I will especially miss the really cool/funky/fun group of Gringas here that all get up and dance together and aren't worried about how they look or what anyone thinks! I am going to miss going around in a swimsuit cover-up, flip flops and a big brimmed bonnet. 

My little traveling buddy went to the beauty shop and got groomed today. All that is left is to load the car. There is a whole lot more going home than I came here with lol. 

Another perfect sunny day here in paradise.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thank You for taking us along Amanda, I have really enjoyed Your thread*

:thumb:


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex, you will be back in Mexico soon


----------



## TxGypsy

The car is packed with everything except what I will need in the morning. I went and walked through the surf this evening. Watched another gorgeous sunset. Then walked over to my favorite(ie. cheap with good food) restaurant and had fajitas.

My little traveling buddy is about to lose his mind since THE SUITCASE has gone out the door and into the car. He knows I am about to make a trip and wants to be sure that he doesn't get left behind!

This place where I have lived for the last several months looks very strange with all my stuff removed from it. Once I deflate the bed in the morning it will look bare indeed. Apparently I have bought a lot more clothes than I thought I had. Not everything will fit into the suitcase! LOL...like most things bought in a tourist town...they will probably look ridiculously out of place at home. I ran across the seashells I collected when on a trip with friends not long after I got here. Glad I didn't forget them. 

Yes, I will return to Mexico soon....


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Sad to see your time in Mexico come to an end...I, too, have lived vicariously through your posts. I don't spend a lot of time in ST, but I found myself clicking here, just to see what you've been up to next. 

So, there isn't any quarantine for dogs coming into the US from Mexico? Like, you could adopt a dog there and bring it home with you?


----------



## susieneddy

TxMex said:


> Yes, I will return to Mexico soon....


hopefully we will be there


----------

